# R35 Vinyl Wrap or Re-spray



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

As there have been many comments about weather you would Vinyl Wrap or Re-spray, I thought it would be good to get some of the members comments and pics?

Here is my 2010 R35 Black Edition Vinyl Wrapped in Lambo Orange.










Lets hear your comments and post your Pics?

Peace

AJ


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Vinyl wrap.

Got mine wrapped by Totally Dynamic, love it!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Voted for re-spray but I think you'd have to be pretty dedicated and have deep pockets to go down that route. Not overkeen on wraps but quite like the effect on some cars and the fact that you can change your mind. Re-spray will always be better quality ultimately.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

The lambo orange looks the bees, what does a full wrap cost and who's capable of making a decent job out of a r35?


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 17, 2010)

there was a guy I think from the States who was getting a respray in midnight purple which looked absolutely stunning(4 months ago posted pics of work in progress),the car was completely stripped and i think was on its 5th coat or something like that, said pics of the finished car would be posted but havent seen it yet....


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I think a wrap is ok if you're going for something 'different' like a matt colour but if you have the money then a re-spray wins hands down. If I had a spare 7-8k lying around (and I'd already done everything I wanted to the internals) then I'd get a Zele front bumper and splitter, carbon skirts, carbon side and bonnet vents and a blue re-spray with ventureshield this time to protect front end. I'd go for something slightly darker than Bayside Blue, enough to distinguish it from Bayside as I feel this works better on the R34. Something like the new Bali blue on the new Range Rover Sports.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...bih=629&addh=104&tbs=isch:1,isz:l&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

when you remove the wrap, what condition is the original paint below?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

duka said:


> when you remove the wrap, what condition is the original paint below?


The original paint work is like new as the Wrap will also provide some protection from the debris we have on UK roads. I also Venture Shield the front and Spolier as these take an absolute hammering...which did you prefer?

Peace 

AJ


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I've never seen a 'wrapped' car the flesh, but most of the photos I've seen look good. If it was short term & new-ish car I'd go for wrap, but if it was long term I'd go for paint.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R35Bren said:


> I think a wrap is ok if you're going for something 'different' like a matt colour but if you have the money then a re-spray wins hands down. If I had a spare 7-8k lying around (and I'd already done everything I wanted to the internals) then I'd get a Zele front bumper and splitter, carbon skirts, carbon side and bonnet vents and a blue re-spray with ventureshield this time to protect front end. I'd go for something slightly darker than Bayside Blue, enough to distinguish it from Bayside as I feel this works better on the R34. Something like the new Bali blue on the new Range Rover Sports.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.kahnnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/BALI-BLUE-COSWORTH3.jpg


Kahn are brilliant and am awaiting to see when they bring out their rims for the R35 Beast...love the blue colour, but as you say it may get lost on the R35....I do love the Quatar Blue they use on thier cars though....mmm nice

Peace

AJ


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine is wrapped in flat black with some sponsor stickers....which will have to go very soon:thumbsup:

Will keep it flat black,its easy to clean and does not get damaged so easily:thumbsup:

Never seen a repainted car in perfect condition,you could allways spot the painting


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

anilj said:


> love the blue colour, but as you say it may get lost on the R35....I do love the Quatar Blue they use on thier cars though....mmm nice



I think with re-spray it would be important to leave the windscreen pillars black and perhaps semi-tint the windows.


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

My reason for wrapping is for protection, which I guess a few members here have proved that it does save paintwork underneath from vandalism, i.e. keying by disrespect stranger.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally I am wondering why Nissan don't do an orange R35, everyone I've seen looks amazing!

WRAP worries me as it goes scruffy round the edges after a few months IMHO.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The thing I love about the wrapping is that it provides an 'even' colour across the entire car, but like the old Supercars of the past, there are some obvious aspects that give the character and flaws. These are fantastic representation of knowing that you drive a modern day high performance car that mechanically is as perfect as you can achieve for the price.

I love the simple nuiances that make my wrapped car unique to anything else on the road.....flaws are good....as Mr Gecko said...ha


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

anilj said:


> Kahn are brilliant


Are you drunk?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Philip said:


> Are you drunk?


Why? Do you not think that Khan have provided a fantastic bespoke service to rival the Yanks? We should support more british companies instead of knocking them....or have I missed your point?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R35Bren said:


> I think with re-spray it would be important to leave the windscreen pillars black and perhaps semi-tint the windows.


Agreed. By the way I think that Philip is a Khan hater...not sure why as they have done well for a british company and taken the game to the Yanks...but hey ho...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

You're right, I hate what Kahn do.

They stick on the most tasteless tat imaginable - perfect if you're a Bradford drug dealer and pimp. I wouldn't like to have the responsibility of doing their money laundering compliance and KYC checks.

As for bespoke - come on. God-awful huge pot metal wheels, some naff quilted leather with lottery-winner monograms and a clock with some crystals glued on isn't bespoke.

The only (perversely) impressive thing they've achieved is to almost single-handedly have devalued the image of Range Rovers enough to put off most traditional buyers for life.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Personally I am wondering why Nissan don't do an orange R35, everyone I've seen looks amazing!
> 
> WRAP worries me as it goes scruffy round the edges after a few months IMHO.


Not if done properly, and with all our wraps they do come with warranty :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Philip said:


> You're right, I hate what Kahn do.
> 
> They stick on the most tasteless tat imaginable - perfect if you're a Bradford drug dealer and pimp. I wouldn't like to have the responsibility of doing their money laundering compliance and KYC checks.
> 
> ...


Ok, I accept that we can all air our opinions, but what you have just said applies to all company's that modify/bespoke cars, and therefore to single just one company that has built a good reputation for service and creative innovation is not really fair to them.....I would be interested to know what company you consider adds 'taste' to the original car? 

But as I have pointed out in my earlier blog, we should do more to support our home grown companies and not simply rubbish them by personal opinion, but approach by a balanced view to accept that there is a market for these services. We cannot simply assume that the consumers that purchase these are pimps, drug lords etc...this is not a reasonable point and is very insulting.

Lets just say that we beg to differ in our opinions and this is the benefit of democracy...but I would like to know other member comments on this topic..

Peace

AJ


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Wrap without doubt;

I have done it also and I am very satisfied with the result;

Impression of the result (mind the front spoiler is not the final one, waiting for another)

sorry for iPhone pics;


----------



## Marcus62 (Sep 14, 2009)

Philip said:


> You're right, I hate what Kahn do.
> 
> They stick on the most tasteless tat imaginable - perfect if you're a Bradford drug dealer and pimp. I wouldn't like to have the responsibility of doing their money laundering compliance and KYC checks.
> 
> ...


I don't want to inflame, but it's a very witty response Philip, you're not a Man City footballer under a pseudonym are you? You're spot on with the RRS comment, it's a car I would quite like for some practical and less practical reasons, but the image is a major problem for me...Back to topic, I think wraps look great, but is anyone experiencing problems with lifting and/or orange peel effect? I have had a couple of cars treated with the clear film protection and afetr a year or so the film started to lift and peel, I wondered if this happens with wraps. Also Robbie, is your warrantly transferable?


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

nas3damus said:


> Wrap without doubt;
> 
> I have done it also and I am very satisfied with the result;
> 
> ...


Is this is a matt clear film?

If so what is the original colour.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

nas3damus said:


> Wrap without doubt;
> 
> I have done it also and I am very satisfied with the result;
> 
> ...


I think that it looks fantastic and love the shiny matt effect (like the new M3 BMW Matt Grey colour). Send some more pics please but try to use 600x800 size so can easliy see. Blinding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There is only one true and correct way to alter the colour of a car and that's a re spray, always has been and always will be !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think they suit different purposes. If you absolutely want to permanently change the colour, then (strangely) Steve is right, respray is the only way.

However, if you fancy a temporary change and something a bit outrageous or eye-catching, then wrapping is a great option, that is cheaper, protects the original paintwork and does not devalue the car as respraying almost inevitably does.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Mine is wrapped in flat black with some sponsor stickers....which will have to go very soon:thumbsup:


It has been noticed:runaway:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Mine is wrapped in flat black with some sponsor stickers....*which will have to go very soon*:thumbsup:
> 
> Will keep it flat black,its easy to clean and does not get damaged so easily:thumbsup:
> 
> Never seen a repainted car in perfect condition,you could allways spot the painting


Why are the stickers having to go? Was giving you free tyres every month bankrupting Dunlop?


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 17, 2010)

i knew id find it
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133625-midnight-purple-3-r35-work-progress.html


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a Bayside Blue R34 Vspec, can the wrap co's get that spot on colour do you reckon? It looked the bees knees!! I love my slate grey but reckon i will want to change at some point


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Paint is cool, but vinyl is quicker and easier. Neither lasts forever.

Some video of Chris's Midnight Purple 3 R35

Some video - Fontana Nissan Meet Video August 2010 | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally I think Vinyl is the way forward now. Easy to apply , protects paintwork , can be polished up like paintwork , easy to remove and leaves underneath paint in pristine condition. Plus all that its far cheaper. If vinyl is applied right from the start then the paint underneath should never have a problem.

With a respray I can see it taking much more time , expense , difficulty in getting a 100% match. Not being able to do just one panal and hence blowing it in to other adjacent panals to hide the line. People waling away come selling time as they suspect its been shunted , chance of overspray etc etc.

Having said all that it depends on the application. If the car is stripped right back to bare shell then paint or powder coat is probably easier. For frontal protection against stone chips then vinyl wins hands down.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Personally I think Vinyl is the way forward now. Easy to apply , protects paintwork , can be polished up like paintwork , easy to remove and leaves underneath paint in pristine condition. Plus all that its far cheaper. If vinyl is applied right from the start then the paint underneath should never have a problem.
> 
> With a respray I can see it taking much more time , expense , difficulty in getting a 100% match. Not being able to do just one panal and hence blowing it in to other adjacent panals to hide the line. People waling away come selling time as they suspect its been shunted , chance of overspray etc etc.
> 
> Having said all that it depends on the application. If the car is stripped right back to bare shell then paint or powder coat is probably easier. For frontal protection against stone chips then vinyl wins hands down.


Absolutely agree with all the points and whilst some people will go for cheaper options to vinyl wrap, i always believe that you should go with the right company who are experts. I also suggest VentureShield on the frontal panels and the spoiler as these take the most hammering from the debris on the roads.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, have to disagree. it's like sticking a plaster on 10inch gash, it just aint the proper way to do it !!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Vinyl protection on the front £500 ish 

Frontal re spray after 1 year of stone chips £eek !

Vinyl just aint for some people. Thats fine.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> Vinyl protection on the front £500 ish
> 
> Frontal re spray after 1 year of stone chips £eek !
> 
> Vinyl just aint for some people. Thats fine.


Yep, respray the front of BEUT every year !!! and had her for 12 years !!! Sstill like to clean and polish real metal than have a condom stretched over my car !!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

A good respray is always a good respray ,a wrap is just a trend or the latest thing at the moment .


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

a peeling trend from what i can see ! LOL


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel totally protected in a condom


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> I feel totally protected in a condom


and the pin hole ???


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> and the pin hole ???


and you never used a condom? :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

donnynsc said:


> and you never used a condom? :runaway:


Use 2 !!!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

So the general concensus to the Poll is that Vinyl Wrapping is good to use when the paintwork is in pristine condition and can help to protect against stone chips, but also act as a temporary colour change. 

Paint respray is the professionals choice where the existing colour has faded or requires an overhaul, but most importantly it will be kept for a longer term.

IMO, they both do a fantastic job and vinyl wrapping has come a long way and if applied by experts the finish is second to none and can be cleaned and maintained in exactly the same way as paint.

Thank you all for your contributions and I think that this topic will probably run and run, but the question will be adapted accordingly.

Regards

AJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Can you, should you, do you, Polish a condom wrapped car ??? Just thinking about the labour & time involed in polishing Scarlet


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Can you, should you, do you, Polish a condom wrapped car ??? Just thinking about the labour & time involed in polishing Scarlet


I can't possibly comment on the merits of polishing a condom, but I can talk about the merits of spanking the monkey. Perhaps Mr Yu can comment further........ I may not be a magician as I cant pull a rabbit from a hat, but I can pull a hare from my ass....ha

But seriously, the maintenance is the same as paint and the effects are the same...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Steve said:


> Can you, should you, do you, Polish a condom wrapped car ??? Just thinking about the labour & time involed in polishing Scarlet


Treat it like normal paintwork I`ve been told . So yes is the answer unless you have gone for a matt finish ..... obviously


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah so you do rub your condom LOL


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Ah so you do rub your condom LOL


Like a genie in a lamp, but dont need 3 wishes....ha:chairshot


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

So..... does anyone know how much it costs. Mine arrives in 3 weeks and I want a blue GT-R.

What does a wrap cost, who does it best?

Cheers


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Resonate said:


> So..... does anyone know how much it costs. Mine arrives in 3 weeks and I want a blue GT-R.
> 
> What does a wrap cost, who does it best?
> 
> Cheers


It depends on who does it and what you have done. My wrap is two piece and also had skirts done and frontal area and spoiler venture guarded to prevent stone chips as these areas take the most hammering. Allow £3000 ok:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Pistonheads thread more amusing

Vinyl Wrap or Paint Re-spray Wrap or Paint Re-spray

custard test?



.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> It depends on who does it and what you have done. My wrap is two piece and also had skirts done and frontal area and spoiler venture guarded to prevent stone chips as these areas take the most hammering. Allow £3000 ok:thumbsup:


A large part of that is the Venture Shield which is not part of the wrapping process.

The wrap itself should cost no more than £1800, and that's for a two layer wrap (e.g. metallic with a clear layer on top).

Single layer wraps should be a lot less.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> A large part of that is the Venture Shield which is not part of the wrapping process.
> 
> The wrap itself should cost no more than £1800, and that's for a two layer wrap (e.g. metallic with a clear layer on top).
> 
> Single layer wraps should be a lot less.


It was a little more expensive for me as I also got the guys to wrap the splitter, skirts and rear apron in Black, but agree that it is by far the most cost effective way to change the appearance, especially to stand out from the usual colours.:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Pistonheads thread more amusing
> 
> Vinyl Wrap or Paint Re-spray Wrap or Paint Re-spray
> 
> ...


I know, I didnt know about that Custard thingy and so when he called 'Custard' I just though that he was mental....but the blog was very amusing once I had realised the point....very good......now going back to school...ha


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

So who is best at doing this? Preferably in the midlands and with GT-R experience?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Personally I am wondering why Nissan don't do an orange R35, everyone I've seen looks amazing!
> 
> WRAP worries me as it goes scruffy round the edges after a few months IMHO.


I agree with everything he says bar his spelling of every one lol :lamer:

If I had a respray it would be ORANGE, probably. 

Wraping is for Christmas presents, and gumball rallys, its not somthing Id do, but it does have its uses.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Resonate said:


> So who is best at doing this? Preferably in the midlands and with GT-R experience?


We have customers that come from afar mate.

We are the best :smokin:

Robbie


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool how much to turn my shiny new gtr blue!?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> I agree with everything he says bar his spelling of every one lol :lamer:
> 
> If I had a respray it would be ORANGE, probably.
> 
> Wraping is for Christmas presents, and gumball rallys, its not somthing Id do, but it does have its uses.



My wrap is 7 months old and still looks perfect if you ask me.

Check it out on Sat at the Ace.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Thinking of Blue now....mmmmm nice


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

anilj said:


> Thinking of Blue now....mmmmm nice


We have had quite a few enquiries of blue now also


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

just to be clear :-

1) A vinyl wrap can be removed years later without damaging the existing paintwork and actually protects it. So reselling the car later could be done on the basis that the wrap can be removed to reveal the original car colour with no problems.

2) It can be as cheap as £1800

3) Are there flip paint\colour options

4) Anyone know if this affects insurance and does the log book need updating to reflect new colour ?

If the answers to the above are all good, I think its a really good cost effective way to protect your car, safe in the knowledge that a year or two down the line you could remove it and bring it back to its former glory or simply give it a new lease of life with a different colour. I would have to see one done to be 100% of the qualtiy but it sounds good to me..


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

only my front+wings are wrapped at the moment nowhere else


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

swade said:


> Hi,
> 
> just to be clear :-
> 
> ...


Robbie


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Robbie


cheers seems like a no brainer to me but each to there own..


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Absolutely....just think how much a re-spray on the bonnet will cost alone???

AJ


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

anilj said:


> Absolutely....just think how much a re-spray on the bonnet will cost alone???
> 
> AJ


200 quid tops for a good job.....


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

If you change the colour do you need to inform DVLA and also your insurance?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

R1Mark said:


> If you change the colour do you need to inform DVLA and also your insurance?


Just your insurance company mate, not DVLA as its only a temp colour change.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Just your insurance company mate, not DVLA as its only a temp colour change.



And the tracker company, dont want them telling the police its a silver GTR when its actually bright orange :runaway:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> And the tracker company, dont want them telling the police its a silver GTR when its actually bright orange :runaway:


It dont matter as they can remote disable the car upon detection of theft....blinding eh....but hopefully the theif is colour blind....

:flame:


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

swade said:


> Hi,
> 
> just to be clear :-
> 
> ...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, that's not my experience. Although, I haven't tried to take it off yet!

My wrap is now a year old, having been driven through winter and it still looks awesome. No sign of lifting or bubbling anywhere. Robbie did all the shuts for me too, so there is virtually no sign of the original colour. 

Maybe the installation job really does have a big impact on it's longevity.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Of course it's down to the installer.

I only had one issue with the job Creative FX did and that was when the edges of the bonnet started to peel away as the single sheet was stretched to fit.

I took it back to them as it had a 3 year warranty and they redid it with two sheets using a Scuderia stripe to hide the join in the middle, which refreshed the look too.

Wrap was taken off in December after exactly a year and the paintwork is pristine underneath. Much better than it would have been if it had not been wrapped.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and it looks naff as every time you or someone opens the boot or bonnet of the car you can the "proper" colour !

The only way - is a respray !


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> and it looks naff as every time you or someone opens the boot or bonnet of the car you can the "proper" colour !
> 
> The only way - is a respray !


Actually, you would have a hard job telling. The boot doesn't give it away and the door shuts are wrapped.

I don't often have the bonnet open in public either.......


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking to change colours as orange is 2011 new White it seems and have noticed quite a few on the roads and also new cars e.g. Lambo Aventador, Mclaren MP4, BMW M3 GTS etc etc all coming out, therefore I'm considering qatar family blue (similar to the Nobel M600 colour)....nice:thumbsup:

Definitiely will be a wrap with venture shield as this has greatly protected the car from the enormous debris on the roads and lorry spreading that seems to be happening often!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Do it properly and get the car resprayed !


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Do it properly and get the car resprayed !


Now let me guess....RED...:thumbsup:

I like to keep car in original Stock for resale and also Wrap serves to protect the paintwork overall. But re-spray would be my preference for a proper job everytime, however will the next buyer be willing to pay more towards?:bawling:

what colour is you fav other than RED...uke:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Midnight Purple LOL


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Midnight Purple LOL


Have you stopped looking at the beast and praising Robbie??


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, my BEAST's are always in awe !!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

For convenience id say wrap... but a re spray is the best way.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Spray Spray All the way*

Spray Spray All the way


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> For convenience id say wrap... but a re spray is the best way.


I used to be _indecisive_ but now i'm not so sure:chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Spray Spray All the way


Are you _wrapping_:bowdown1:


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

respray all the way


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The other advantage is if you scratch a panel you don't have to repaint and blow it into the next panel to lose the colour blend - especially on metallic cars. You just get the one panel rewrapped.

I'm seriously thinking about it, but probably for when I am bored.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oooooooooooo that sounds like putting a band aid on a broken bone ! If you "scratch" a panel surley you should repair it properly by repainting it ? and even ir Wrapped, it will need properly filling and preparing and "painting"


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Oooooooooooo that sounds like putting a band aid on a broken bone ! If you "scratch" a panel surley you should repair it properly by repainting it ? and even ir Wrapped, it will need properly filling and preparing and "painting"


No numb nuts, he meant if you scratch the vinyl, you just replace it! It's nothing like putting a band aid on a broken bone... 

You don't have to like wraps/Cobbs/2011 GT-Rs, but there's no need to bore everyone by repeating yourself. Just put it in your signature:

"My name is Steve and I don't like wraps/Cobbs/2011 GT-Rs/non-red GT-Rs because I don't have one and have never had experience of one, but I know I'm right!"


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> No numb nuts, he meant if you scratch the vinyl, you just replace it! It's nothing like putting a band aid on a broken bone...
> 
> You don't have to like wraps/Cobbs/2011 GT-Rs, but there's no need to bore everyone by repeating yourself. Just put it in your signature:
> 
> "My name is Steve and I don't like wraps/Cobbs/2011 GT-Rs/non-red GT-Rs because I don't have one and have never had experience of one, but I know I'm right!"


Felt a Howsie Rant coming on soon...there is one on Signatures...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My God the man who swears by the 2011 car and HAS NOT GOT ONE lives!! 

Is this the same man who covered a boring GAY (Grey) car in a D*ldo coloured wrap, which when I saw it was starting to lift and looked a mess and then had to put two stripes over the car and made it look like a Ford Capri (nothing against Capri***8217;s you understand) Hmmm, wrap or respary, now let me think ?

How can you ***8220;scratch***8221; Vinyl, surly it tears ? As again I say, if you scratch, dent or scrape the Vinyl covered area you would need to make a proper repair. 

Don***8217;t need it in my signature as I don***8217;t want to Booooooooooooore everybody.

Not a Rant, just fact! 

Will you be at Goodwood ?

Over and out


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> :blahblah:


"My name is Steve and I don't like wraps/Cobbs/2011 GT-Rs/non-red GT-Rs because I don't have one and have never had experience of one, but I know I'm right!"

I told you, just cut and paste the above and make it your signature. Would save you a lot of typing, the servers a lot of bandwidth, and ourselves, a lot of boredom!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Only if you put this in your signature line

The man who swears by the 2011 car, Crap Wraps, Job Cobbs, and GAYcoloured cars and HAS NOT GOT A 2011 CAR even after he told everbody how wonderfull spending an extra £20K on a car that wasn't faster or better than his "old" one. LOL


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

...Thought it had been some while for one of these bouts...
Better than watching David Haye and Wladimir Klitschko on July 2nd ;-)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Mr Bob*

LOL, he loves me really !!!

You going to FoS ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> LOL, he loves me really !!!
> 
> You going to FoS ?


Not if you are! 

Nah, off to Cornwall, but my wife's 500 Abarth will be starring on the Akrapovic stand. Now boasting 190hp courtesy of the Akrapovic and AHM remap. Proper pocket rocket!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Look Dave - will you stop pinching my ideas ? I was seriously looking at the Fart 500 as a everyday run around as I am travelling 150 miles a day now ! 

I would expect to see over 200bhp out of one of them and surprised you didn't go for the Ferarri Special you cheapskate !

Silly prices for such a small car though!!

FoS for the whole 4 days, will check out your wifes fart !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

How could we have pinched your idea when we were one of the first to order and take delivery in the country? Picked it up in March 2009.

Great car with tons of personality and a really nice interior that shames cars many times the price. Used to get 33mg consistently, but that has, er, dropped somewhat to 25 or so since the remap as we are constantly thrashing it... :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is nothing wrong with grey!

If i remember you where happy enough sitting in one in Japan and having a drive around in mine

but yes wraps are so lst year..... bugger my roof's wrapped


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow that is a so last year thread too. dun the gay / grey joke to death now and as for C - rapping Yuck


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> Wow that is a so last year thread too. dun the gay / grey joke to death now and as for C - rapping Yuck


Your only bitter because u cant upgrade your GTR to a newer model cos u wont be able to sell it as no one would want a RED one would they.:flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DWC friggin ell, talk about resurecting the dead, I thought all people with drab agy cars had died last year !! Funnily enough i have had 2 offers for my car recently, but will keep it as that's what I do with my cars, hence 1 14 year old R33 GTR in still as good nick or better than when I got it !! !! LOL


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW!!!! Handbags at dawn....opcorn:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> DWC friggin ell, talk about resurecting the dead, I thought all people with drab agy cars had died last year !! Funnily enough i have had 2 offers for my car recently, but will keep it as that's what I do with my cars, hence 1 14 year old R33 GTR in still as good nick or better than when I got it !! !! LOL


I was expecting a nibble but that was a full on bite. Now go pick all your toys back up & put them back in your pram lol


----------



## Ndwgolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there a thread with pictures of cars that have been wrapped, so that I can make my mind up by looking at pictures rather than reading "I like this and I like that"


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Feel free to take a look through my section, there you will find alot of colours.

Robbie

Valet Magic & Detailing - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Ndwgolf said:


> Is there a thread with pictures of cars that have been wrapped, so that I can make my mind up by looking at pictures rather than reading "I like this and I like that"


If you look in the traders section for either Magic or PW PRO they put up postings of the works they've undertaken which usually have anywhere from 10 - 40 pictures of the process before, undertaking and after.

There isn't an actual thread as such which lists them all but peek in those sections and you'll see plenty.

Mine was Grey










Now Oyster Pearl




























I'm happy with the wrap, adds protection, don't need to let DVLA know as Chassis colour remains same. Can transform back when I want.

I personally don't think you'll ever get the depth as a spray job with a vinyl wrap but then your paying a fraction of the cost of a respray.

I think the Pro's outway the Con's although because I know my paintwork needs attention underneath in the future I may well be tempted by a respray.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Ndwgolf said:


> Is there a thread with pictures of cars that have been wrapped, so that I can make my mind up by looking at pictures rather than reading "I like this and I like that"


have a look here fella theres all sorts to view 

Car Wrapping | PW Pro

if you stick to the main pages you will see the finished cars or click on them to see the full process on each 

we do all the work in house in a very safe and respectful manner 

some recent feedback here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173870-paul-pwpro.html

Paul


----------

